# Thamesteel - Sheerness - Oct 12



## vmlopes (Oct 12, 2012)

> Thamesteel, in Sheerness, Kent was a steel foundry until January 2012. The owners of the plant went into administration and workers came to work to be told that they no longer had a job. Nothing has happened since that day, everything lays exactly as it was, just with a layer of dust covering every last bit of history which was left behind. Another victim of Britain's lack of support for industry.



Big thanks to Wevsky for the heads up on this one, visited with another explorer........plenty of activity on site with workers and machinery moving around so quite a bit of cat and mouse.

#1







#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






#8






#9






#10






#11


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 12, 2012)

Fantastic pics, 3, 5 and 6 are my faves! Looks like a fab little mooch


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 12, 2012)

*Cor! Bostin pics there mate...*


----------



## night crawler (Oct 12, 2012)

Top notch report that and has to be the best photography I have seen on here in a while, I can even smell the place.:notworthy:


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 13, 2012)

Superb photography.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 13, 2012)

Some great photos there my man!


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 15, 2012)

Loving some of those shots, caught the mood well


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, stunning photos of the place! Looks an awesome explore! Cheers for sharing


----------



## Malcog (Oct 19, 2012)

Good news from From Meridian News, august 2012;
The joint administrators of Thamesteel Limited have announced that the company has been sold out of administration to a new company owned by the Al-Tuwairqi Group.
New Saudi-based owner ATG was expected to restart steel production at the Sheerness facility, and re-employ many of the jobs lost when the company entered administration.


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 19, 2012)

Malcog said:


> Good news from From Meridian News, august 2012;
> The joint administrators of Thamesteel Limited have announced that the company has been sold out of administration to a new company owned by the Al-Tuwairqi Group.
> New Saudi-based owner ATG was expected to restart steel production at the Sheerness facility, and re-employ many of the jobs lost when the company entered administration.



I think that is old news mate.....considering the new buyers has something to do with the parent company.......it has not gone through


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cracking pics!!!...luv the reflections in shot 3....great mix of wangle and zoom, fab processing too!!!

Bravo....but i agree its a shame GB will have no industries left after this dam reccession!


----------



## Hotdog123 (Dec 16, 2012)

awesome pictures..fabulous colour definition and you have captured the atmosphere beautifully..


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 17, 2012)

very nice that


----------



## Fury161 (Dec 17, 2012)

epic, thanks.


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 17, 2012)

very nice 5 6 7 for me


----------



## FFerret (Dec 18, 2012)

Fantastic photos, not going to pick a top 3 as they are all very good.


----------



## MPurbex (Dec 18, 2012)

awesome pics!


----------



## vmlopes (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## Woofem (Dec 19, 2012)

nicely done


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd have the third photograph on my wall! 

Fantastic photography - it's great when you stumble upon a report like this.


----------



## nelly (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice stuff mate


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 29, 2012)

these are stunning pics!


----------



## Hendreforgan (Dec 29, 2012)

You could spend ages on the view #6 gives you, rarely do you get those opportunities. Stunning pix.


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great does this, reminds me a little of a more rusty Pilkintons in places.


----------

